
Ask HN: DAC that works with native volume controls? - pram
Are there any USB DACs out there that work with the native volume controls in MacOS (and windows I guess)<p>Most of the ones I’ve used have a knob on the front that controls the volume, and you can’t use the keyboard buttons to change it. It’s not the worst thing in the world but kind of annoying.
======
hindsightbias
I think some of the Schiit audio dacs do, but there were bugs in older osx
levels a couple years back.

Or look for battery powered dacs with no volume knob, or the Audioquest
Dragonfly.

Make sure you’ve selected the usb dac in sound output, may be a radio button
for onboard volume.

